#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Color change for text emboss/shadow

## Jim Th

When I use the Shadow or Emboss functions found under Format/Font, the results add a yellow shadow or edge to the text.  This would be ok for dark text but I want to use it with a gold text and want to use gray.  Can't fine a way to change it.  Help please.  :Confused:

----------


## martindwilson

not in my versions it puts a grey shadow

----------


## Jim Th

I'm pretty sure mine was gray at one time also but somewhere along the way it got changed somehow.  I need to know how to change it back.

----------

